# Search feature & user list



## Cloudchaser (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi 

How long will it be until the search feature is available again?

Why was it "temporarily disabled" to start with?

Is there a user list?

Thanx in advance


----------



## yak (Jun 26, 2006)

Search was disabled because the code responcible for this was... ineficient... It caused the server to slow down. SQL sawwy people would know the case of LIKE on text fields.
Unfortunatly, there is no easy fix for this without limiting the search areas to username/title only. The issue is being investigated.

As for userlists, i don't think we have them at the moment. It looks like it would be a nice addition to the site, so i vote for it. Anyone else?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 26, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> Search was disabled because the code responcible for this was... ineficient... It caused the server to slow down. SQL sawwy people would know the case of LIKE on text fields.
> Unfortunatly, there is no easy fix for this without limiting the search areas to username/title only. The issue is being investigated.
> 
> As for userlists, i don't think we have them at the moment. It looks like it would be a nice addition to the site, so i vote for it. Anyone else?


I am all for user lists. And a working search.


----------



## Pico (Jun 26, 2006)

I hear arcturus made a pretty nice one..............:*)


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jun 28, 2006)

*RE:  Search feature & user list*



			
				Pico said:
			
		

> I hear arcturus made a pretty nice one..............:*)



A user list?  Where?


----------



## Torin_Darkflight (Jun 28, 2006)

Unless it would cause too much of a performance hit on the server, perhaps you could set it up so Google can crawl the site (Including adult stuff)? This would allow Google to be used as a temporary way to search FA until the main search function is fixed. Yeah, the results wouldn't be real-time (I think Google reindexes their results only once a week or so), but a slightly out-of-date search function is still better than no search function.

Just throwing out some ideas. I'll go back to quietly hiding in the corner now.


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jun 29, 2006)

Actually, there already is a way to do that  For example, if you want to search for Wookiee, put this in Google's search field

Wookiee site:www.furaffinity.net

The same thing can be used for other sites.  Just substitute whatever you wanna search for in place of Wookie and whatever site you want minus the http:// in place of www.furaffinity.net  The only drawback is that it won't find the search word on pages that Google hasn't archived.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jun 30, 2006)

Cloudchaser said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> How long will it be until the search feature is available again?
> 
> ...



There is both a search and a userlist, at here.. http://www.basementcoder.com/toolbox/


----------



## Cloudchaser (Jun 30, 2006)

Got it   Thanx!


----------



## Forgotten (Jun 30, 2006)

I like the idea of a userlist! very simple to create too.

Just thinking of one of the options, have php scan the dir /user, sort usernames into an array!


----------



## Suule (Jun 30, 2006)

The thing is: How to make it efficient and easy browsable... mind you that there's a lot of users, and not all of them upload art.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jun 30, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> The thing is: How to make it efficient and easy browsable... mind you that there's a lot of users, and not all of them upload art.



That's how that userlist on that site works. It's only artists with a submission.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jun 30, 2006)

PaRadoX said:
			
		

> I like the idea of a userlist! very simple to create too.
> 
> Just thinking of one of the options, have php scan the dir /user, sort usernames into an array!



All the names would be in the database anyway. A simple select, a bit of parsing, and hey presto.


----------

